# Call Coozy



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Stop the flare, cover the glare! What do you guys think, a good product or just another gimic? How many birds do you think flare off of the glare from your calls?

http://www.callcoozy.com/


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

They aren't that expensive, you would think they would cost a lot.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I take gimic for $100 Alex.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shu said:


> I take gimic for $100 Alex.


 :lol:


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Seems like a hoax to me


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i've gotta say it's a hoax.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Wh :roll: at a joke...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I slipped an old piece of a camo neoprene shotgun barrel cover over one of my Haydels calls. It works fine, but seems to take the "ring" out of the call. I think a piece of camo tape would work just as well, if you really thought you needed to camo your call. Burl


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

they are basically for protecting your call if you dont want to scratch it because it looks so peerrrrrrrrty


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i guess if you had a 150 dollar call that you take out with you it might make sence, but thats about as far i would take it. count one up for gimic.


----------



## Cabelas Boy (Mar 30, 2005)

gimic.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Doesnt look like too bad of a deal, I wouldn't buy any unless I had money burning a hole in my pocket, but it doesnt look like too bad of a deal


----------



## duckbustin12 (Mar 11, 2010)

Call coozy indicates that it keeps the call from freezing up. Does anybody know if it works? Or do you guys even have trouble with your calls freezing up?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a few expensive calls which do freeze up in the late season. Like someone else mentioned I would be worried of the cover taking some of the ring out of the call.


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

Gimic. I dont see how it would prevent freeze up. I understand the logic of insulating your call, which is pretty stupid, but i don't see it actually working.


----------

